# Avatars keep slipping



## User (11 Jul 2012)




----------



## Norm (11 Jul 2012)

What OS, browser etc?


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2012)

You haven't accidentally put it in "compatibility mode" have you?



> When you turn on Compatibility View, the website you're viewing will be displayed as if you were using an earlier version of Internet Explorer.
> 
> If Internet Explorer recognizes a webpage that isn't compatible, you'll see the Compatibility View button on the Address bar. To turn Compatibility View on, click the Compatibility View button to make the icon change from an outline
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2012)

Yes, try switching it on/off to see if it changes the layout dramtically and/or "resets" CC?


----------

